# THE SNAKE BAN IS COMING TO CALIFORNIA!



## turtlepunk (Feb 27, 2012)

Not only are they proposing to ban all boas, pythons and monitors BUT ALSO rodents and BIRDS! 



http://www.kingsnake.com/blog/archives/833-Chula-Vista-proposes-boa-and-python-ban,-meeting-tomorrow.html


----------



## reptastic (Feb 27, 2012)

Thats just horrible, they are meeting in the morning here to decideon the ban jete in illinois, a group of herpers are heading to sprinfield in the morning to protest the bill


----------



## turtlepunk (Feb 27, 2012)

Ugh this crap is spreading like wildfire!!!!! I wish those herpers the best of luck!! SOOO MANY problems in the world YET they decide that taking peoples' pets away is MOST important!!!


----------



## james.w (Feb 27, 2012)

It's not going to stop either. 

http://www.thomas.gov/cgi-bin/query/z?c112:H.R.511:

Retics, Indian pythons and green anacondas have been added to the python ban HR511.


----------



## chelvis (Feb 27, 2012)

This is just for a city in California and some of them do not make scenes. Its already illegal to own most rodents over 10lbs, crocodillians, venomous animals except natives collected under permits; those are all banned already under state laws way before the ban. The monitors and the large snake and bird thing is new though. Sad this is in my county right now.


----------



## turtlepunk (Feb 27, 2012)

True its only in Chula Vista, but like James said, it's not going to stop, I hope it won't take over all of California, I hope it doesn't take over all of the U.S. but....I am a pessimist.....
The "United" States hasn't been a free country for a long time...........


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Feb 27, 2012)

_With some places prepare for the worst and hope for the best. Chula Vista is an area similar to Florida where plenty of invasive species can adapt and procreate. Some type of ban should be expected with different species depending on where you are. 

Since the same issue can and has happened in other areas with different animals._


----------



## chelvis (Feb 28, 2012)

Chula Vista is nothing like Florida, it regularly has temps drop too cold for most herps, nor is there enough natural resources down there to support most large herps. Its just some politician getting up on a soap box and spitting out what people want to hear. Half of that stuff is already state law so that is not changing. Its a sham its an election year things like this always happens.


----------



## Dana C (Feb 28, 2012)

This is another example of why I no longer live in California. I was born and raised there but moved 6 1/2 years ago to Idaho. Outside of certain mammals, you can have anything you want including venomous reptiles. While Idaho is somewhat of a cultural wasteland, at least in the small towns, I will wouldn't want to go back to California for anything.
I seems like Californians like having their leaders and elected officials being fear mongers and liberal "me too" hysterical, paranoid schizophrenics.
What is worse, they seem to come up with fictional numbers and only partially quoted "studies" to support their kooky legislation.


----------



## RamblinRose (Feb 28, 2012)

Peta at it's best, in the workings behind all of this. It's going to be hitting all states eventually.


----------



## naturboy87 (Feb 28, 2012)

I will never give up my reptiles .


----------



## james.w (Feb 28, 2012)

naturboy87 said:


> I will never give up my reptiles .



To me its not about whether you will give them up or not. It's more about the people that make a living in the industry. What do the Burm and Retic breeders do.with their snakes now that they can't legally ship them??


----------



## chelvis (Feb 28, 2012)

The best way to combat this is not offensive, that just makes people a lot more hostel. Think about it when has yelling ever worked against yelling, when has anger ever worked against anger. 

Working in wildlife conservation and with one of the most controversial animals in the US (the wolf) I can tell you that yelling and being loud does little to make the problem go away. My main goal is to educate people, I do this both about wolves and reptiles. By taking the time to talk to people about reptiles and responsible ownership many people feel easier knowing more about the animals. 

Example: I had an monitor lizard that I use to take to the pet store with me, a little ackie that would be leashed and sit on my shoulder. One day a lady yelled at me and called me out for bring a danger to children to the store. I placed the monitor back into his carrier and explained that this lizard is no threat to any person, I explained the food and the lighting and all the requirements to make him happy. A crowd had gathered to hear about this lizard from Australia that is just fascinating to watch. At the end of it the same lady the was screaming actually petted Spudnik. Most people think snakes will come up through their drains and eat their kids, large lizards will multiply and get the size of bears and chase them around the house. By de-bunking all this and helping the relate to a reptile makes it easier to change their minds. 

I know there are some closed minded people and you can't change everyone. I personally think its a bad idea to one a tiger, bear or wolf but I am just one person.


----------



## Josh (Feb 28, 2012)

Maybe we should do a donation drive for USARK?


----------



## Dana C (Feb 28, 2012)

Josh said:


> Maybe we should do a donation drive for USARK?



I for one, think that it is a good idea. It is time for people to put up a little $$ to protect reptile ownership in this country. We can whine all we want on web sites and sign internet petitions but everyone that really cares should be willing to put up something, even if it a very little amount.

I wouldn't want to hear any, "I can't afford it" reply's or stories. Everyone can smoke one less pack of cigarettes, (if they smoke), drink two less super jumbo sodas from the mini mart, skip donuts for a couple of days and so on. If someone can't afford 4 or 5 dollars, they can't afford to keep lizards, snakes or any other reptile or pet for that matter. 

As you can see, I am all for a fund drive.....I think I am getting cantankerous in my old age.


----------



## reptastic (Feb 28, 2012)

I like that thought josh, I try to donate when I can,


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Feb 28, 2012)

_How is it nothing like Florida when it's practically the furthest point south in California. San Diego get's pretty humid compared to the rest of the state. Regardless of temps and natural resources animals adapt not all but some do. Which is why I said with different species depending on where you are. 

With all the imports coming in it could happen practically any where with just about any invasive species depending on the area and the animal or insect._[size=medium][/size]


----------



## james.w (Feb 28, 2012)

The lows in Florida are in the 70's, Chula Vista has lows in the 40's. I would say they are quite different.


----------



## Compnerd7 (Feb 28, 2012)

Chula Vista only? I can kind of see why they would put a ban there but why not La Jolla, Carlsbad, or Vista / Escondido ? Those area's are full of land where released animals of that nature could flourish in the wild. In General, a ban in San Diego county seems really pointless because it is a pretty densely populated county, enough so that IF ( a huge " IF " on that ) there would be an " outbreak " of a non native species it would be extremely easy to contain [ mostly by me going around grabbing all the snakes and lizards I could get my hands on! ].

Anyways, I really hope this ban on herps isn't the match that starts a wild fire. I am afraid if this doesn't get stomped out that it will grow.

We still live in a Republic, and so there is always the option of starting an opposition to this bill ( and future ones ). I'll come sign it, I'm a registered voter, and I know quite a lot of people who would be willing to buckle up and do their part. 

I still take my stand that these bans are an overreaction, but you still have to look at what happened due to the influx of non native species and their owners, so I can not blame the government for making such a rash decision. And now they are rightfully worried as the Herp industry grows bigger and bigger. I think a compromise and balance is in order. I've said before, a manageable permit, a low yearly fee, and bi-yearly / yearly update on your animal are not hard things for any of us to do. It will also help to weed out irresponsible owners as well.


----------



## chelvis (Feb 28, 2012)

James thank you for pointing out the low in Chula Vista, it might be similar in latatuide but with the cold pacific rather than the war gulf we do get some really cold nights, not like the mid west but there are some days where frost is on the ground and the day temp does not pick up much higher. There is some salt water marsh lands left but with the heavy monitoring and regulations it would be hard. 

I am all for a fund raising for USARK, I have already in the past so to me its no new thing.


----------



## frost (Feb 28, 2012)

donating isnt the problem for me. ill donate everything i can i just want to see something that actually works instead of dumping time and money to something that might go towards something unintended or something useless. im not saying that any organizations arent worth our time but id like to know what to do that will help our hobby out the most.


----------



## Josh (Feb 28, 2012)

Valid concerns, frost. From what I can tell USARK raises awareness - and probably a lot of it, but I think the real way to go is straight to the politicians. There is an industry worth of people to protect here and when the politicians understand that (show them the money!), then public awareness will be largely irrelevant...


----------



## frost (Feb 28, 2012)

thanks josh, how can i help them out? or what will be the best way? i send money letters ect. i just dont see why they just make it so people have to have a license or something like that instead of taking them away from us all together.=/


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Feb 28, 2012)

_You say that as if Florida doesn't get that cold. Temp drop = hibernate for those that can and do it's part of survival. If not then they migrate and try to find an area that's warm enough to survive.

It happens all the time, the only time it's noticed is when people are involved, feel they may or even may be affected in one way or another._


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Feb 28, 2012)

If you actually think any area of California can support burms, retics, anacondas, boas or monitors you're out of your mind... Please make out a list of everything an animal like this would need to survive and reproduce i.e. temps, prey, humidity, hiding areas, room to roam etc... 

Then show how it would find all that in a city in California


----------



## reptastic (Feb 28, 2012)

Survive and thrive are 2 different thing, parhaps they may not be able to thrive but I'm sure some snake species and perhaps tegus and monitors (moreso tegus) could survive, they probably wouldn't be able to thrive and reproduce


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Feb 28, 2012)

Have you ever been to Southern California?


----------



## reptastic (Feb 28, 2012)

I have never been to california, I'm not stating facts, what I am saying is there is always a possibility, I don't know what the winter vs. Summer temps are but I'm. Sure they aren't in the 40's during the summer mos. An animal like a tegu can definately survive the winter mos. If they are in the 40's because he will hibernate


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Feb 28, 2012)

_I don't know why some people can't have a decent discussion with out resorting to insults when they don't agree with something.

But to answer your question, don't know if it was directed at me or not since not specified. No I've never been to Southern California,.. I was raised there and still have family and friends in Diego.

Temps, already mentioned.
Humidity, already mentioned.
Prey, the same as any where else, any type of rodent, rabbits, birds, reptiles and pets. As well as insects depending on the type and size of the animal.
Hides,.. same as any where else, find it where they can get it.
Room to roam,.. California has plenty of it. Depending on the animal it doesn't always have to be out in the open. Drainage pipes, aqueducts, from one backyard to the next, noticed or not.

Burms, Retics, maybe, maybe not but plug in just about anything else that fits the bill.

Like previously stated, prepare for the worst and hope for the best. Some type of ban should be expected with different species depending on where you are. 

Since the same issue can and has happened in other areas with different animals.
_


----------



## roastedspleen (Feb 28, 2012)

i don't know if my town will be one of the towns that gets the ban if it spreads, after all santa rosa extremely temperate with freezing temps in the morning being normal. the largest reptiles we have are under 2 feet. although every person i talk to seem to be too ignorant to realize that 
1. snakes can't live in the cold like in this town and 
2 snakes also cant grow 50 feet and eat you your dog, your child and everyone else. 
if the ban reaches here that would be disappointing, i really wanted an ackie monitor, but i guess if nothing is done about this weird stereotype on reptiles then i guess thats the way is.


----------



## james.w (Feb 28, 2012)

roastedspleen said:


> i don't know if my town will be one of the towns that gets the ban if it spreads, after all santa rosa extremely temperate with freezing temps in the morning being normal. the largest reptiles we have are under 2 feet. although every person i talk to seem to be too ignorant to realize that
> 1. snakes can't live in the cold like in this town and
> 2 snakes also cant grow 50 feet and eat you your dog, your child and everyone else.
> if the ban reaches here that would be disappointing, i really wanted an ackie monitor, but i guess if nothing is done about this weird stereotype on reptiles then i guess thats the way is.



No, snakes don't grow to 50', but there are some that could eat a child or dog. The lawmakers don't seem to care about the impossibility of these animals becoming established anywhere other than the Southern part of Florida. The facts are unimportant to them, it is about who is paying them the most.


----------



## AP27 (Feb 28, 2012)

I read the specifics on that ban, and one of the things that upsets me the most is that it states that ANY reptile may not be taken into ANY public place other than the owners own property. Granted I do not live in Chula Vista, but I am in Southern California and I just don't think that is right in any way. Why should someone be denied the right to take their pet with them to the pet store, or to explore a local park, just because someone higher up is prejudiced towards reptiles, when dog and cat owners are not denied any of these rights? There are vicious dog(individuals not breeds) stories on the news all the time, and people do react to those nearly as strongly as a story about a large reptile kept by an _irresponsible_ owner that has attacked someone. Animals are unpredictable. That's a fact, from dogs to tigers, I don't care what kind of animal it is. I just don't understand why people get so prejudiced against an animal if it has scales...I've had people who do not like reptiles in the least hear about my tegu and my other wonderful reptilian pets turn their opinions completely around after hearing the truth about these animals. If only there were a way to effectively and massively spread awareness about these animals true natures to people.

There..my rant for the night.


----------



## chelvis (Feb 28, 2012)

Born and raised in San Diego and the humidty is low and the temps do drop. I think one of the few animals that would survive would be tegus. There use to be Chameleons that were lose in PB and La Jolla and even they died out after a few years. The local reptiles are all stocky bodied cold tolerant herps that can also stand the extreme dry heat as well. Most of the reptiles in the pet industry would not do well here. Some may survive but very few would truly thrive. There are a few that comes to mind but they are all aquatic, red ear sliders and African clawed frogs. Its a hard habitat to adjust to. I think animals might make it in the suburbs in a coyote don't get them first. 

I hope Chula Vista does right by reptile owners, I know a few people there who keep some tegus and Iggys; not to mention at lest two reptile stores down there. Maybe I should mandate that young kids under the age of four should not be heard ever in a public area, violation would be a fine for the parents. Does it affect everyone, no but those who are affected are hit hard.


----------



## AP27 (Feb 29, 2012)

As a side note, a show titled "Man-Eating Super Snake" just came on animal planet about African rock pythons. No wonder people see these animals in such a bad light... 
-_- 
I hate all the negative press on the larger reptile species. You never see any happy or positive stories about them on TV.


----------



## reptastic (Feb 29, 2012)

You won't see anything positive, their agenda is to terrify the masses, if they accomplish that then they can get the uneducated people to back them up, I can count how many times family and friends have made statements about large snakes and lizards because of something they saw on AP or a movie, and they think its true til I correct them


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Feb 29, 2012)

_We've all seen that it doesn't have to be a wild population to get peoples attention and cause them to react. All it takes is for one persons pet to get lose be seen, eat someone else's pet and or god for bid wind up too close to a child or where children play.

Which could happen any where given the right circumstances.

A lot of people just hear boa or python and have a hissy fit with out even considering the size of the animal. They automatically see something huge that will kill you. I've gotten the same response when people see my tegus or hear that I have ball pythons. As far as they're concerned my days are numbered with all of these reptiles around.

Not to mention I've had and been around bully breeds all my life so I must have a death wish .

There are too many blissfully fearful and ignorant people who don't want to learn or know, anything other than what they Think they already know. _


----------



## laurarfl (Feb 29, 2012)

Boas have been added to the recent bill passed by the house as well.

Florida is a loooong state. S FL has lows in 70's in winter, central FL is in the 50's and 60's, and N Fl hits 40's and 50's, regular dips into the 30's. I'm sure CA has temp fluctuations according to region and proximity to the coast as well. Here in the Orlando area, we don't have nearly half of the exotics that thrive in S FL.

But the issue in CA is not an issue of what can survive or not survive. Wasn't it San Fran that was banning soda sales in the city? Some politicians (CA and other places) have publicly stated this philosophy: the government officials know what is best for the people. It doesn't matter how much noise you make, because "we" don't really understand what is good for us. "We" NEED this government intervention for our own safety and protection and the well-being of everyone.


----------



## james.w (Feb 29, 2012)

Boas, retics, Indian pythons, and green anacondas have been added.


----------



## frost (Feb 29, 2012)

haha if i was gonna add something to the ban i would add horses.iv probably had more injuries from them than any of my reptiles.and there is a lot of stories of them injuring people too. iv heard a few stories of them biting on someone neck and killing them or from a kick. point being is that there are horror stories from all animals.


----------



## reptastic (Feb 29, 2012)

I agree frost I believe that reptiles are targeted because people see them as old blooded creatures, they believe that reptiles are vicious animals who would rather try and eat you, horses, dogs, cats ect aren't seen in that light, they are seen as cute and cuddly animals although we all know they have more potential to harm a human than most reptiles


----------



## Compnerd7 (Feb 29, 2012)

AP27 said:


> I just don't understand why people get so prejudiced against an animal if it has scales..



Lack of exposure, thus lack of education. When there is a lack of knowledge there is a fear of the unknown. When fear of the unknown gets passed down through generation to generation preconceived notions become facts.

You wouldn't see this kind of ban in a country that has more exposure to scales, eight legs, or no legs. In India they worship rats and cobras. It's not uncommon for to walk down the street and see a man with a cobra in basket.

Americans are just plain stupid, just look at their past ( I may be a citizen of this country, but I don't consider my self an American). Indians in the way? Kill them off. African's not white? Enslave them. Buffalo and Wolfs causing us issues? Wipe them out. Threat of losing oil? Bomb a country. The list goes on, I think you see the pattern.


----------



## james.w (Feb 29, 2012)

Compnerd7 said:


> Americans are just plain stupid, just look at their past ( I may be a citizen of this country, but I don't consider my self an American). Indians in the way? Kill them off. African's not white? Enslave them. Buffalo and Wolfs causing us issues? Wipe them out. Threat of losing oil? Bomb a country. The list goes on, I think you see the pattern.



You are welcome to leave the country at any time. Insults on America/Americans will not be tolerated.


----------



## reptastic (Feb 29, 2012)

James.w I don't see compnerd's comment as an insult, it's the truth, in fact I feel the same way, most americans don't do research for themselves instead they go based off of what they learn from others, that's why laws like this get passed because people are too ignorant, uneducated, and lazy to stand up for their rights, they tell you its for your good, how can anyone tell me hats good/bad for me?


----------



## james.w (Feb 29, 2012)

How can you not see the insult in "Americans are just plain stupid"?


----------



## reptastic (Feb 29, 2012)

I don't see it as insult because in majority cases it is true, it may not apply to all americans but to many it fits them well, anytime people are too lazy to fight what they believe in or just acept what ever is taught to them rather than figuring out the truth then they are in fact stupid, stupidity breeds stupidity, it may just be my opinion


----------



## Compnerd7 (Feb 29, 2012)

reptastic said:


> I don't see it as insult because in majority cases it is true, it may not apply to all americans but to many it fits them well, anytime people are too lazy to fight what they believe in or just acept what ever is taught to them rather than figuring out the truth then they are in fact stupid, stupidity breeds stupidity, it may just be my opinion



*I think that is a more refined version of what I was trying to get across, thank you.*

I don't rank in all Americans as being an ignorant people, especially the members of this board, and our fellow Herp community. Everyone in this thread are flaming against the government, it's ignorant actions, and outraged at peoples ignorance in this country against our hobby; but I get flagged for plainly saying what people are discussing, and thinking?

Saying " You are welcome to leave the country at any time. " seems a bit more "insulting" then what I was just merely pointing out, and expanding on what every one else was saying. If I took it too far, then I apologize. 

If we are not allowed to speak our minds about this movement against animals, then you may end up finding yourself becoming the very thing you protest. 

I am no terrorist, or American flag burning radical. I mostly wish to remain neutral in this countries affairs. But this country has poked my eye in a figurative since, threatening to take away the main thing in my life that intrigues me, brings me happiness, and pushes me to expand my knowledge and understanding of the life on this Earth.


----------



## Dana C (Feb 29, 2012)

That is what I was saying a bunch of posts ago. We as a reptile community whine but don't put our money where our mouths are. I sent my small check off to USARK. I wonder who else did?
Compnerd7 is wrong in a couple of areas. No one has any issues with Buffalo if they are brucillosius free. Most people, don't have a problem with wolves if their numbers don't decimate other wildlife and domesticated animals. To bring up Africa is just nonsense and is for all intents and purposes ancient history. The oil comment is ridiculous as is the comment about Native Americans...he should read the hisorical accounts and learn a bit. He is correct in that ignorance of the importance of private reptile keepers to the knowledge base on the various species is sadly lacking. Most people have no idea how intelligent lizards are or how beautiful many species of snakes and lizards are. They also have not idea how important private ownership keeps some very rare species intact on the planet. 

The question is still, what is everyone willing to do. I suspect Laura, Bubblz, James, Josh and others will write letters and contribute to USARK. I also suspect that most others on this forum and the various other lizard and snake forums will just post "whoa is me" comments but will not go to the bother of actually writing, emailing or calling their congressmen or senators. 

If you don't like the legislation people, do something about it. Just posting it here doesn't do squat to let anyone who can make a difference know how you / we feel. Flame me if you will but it is how I feel and I think I am correct.


----------



## reptastic (Feb 29, 2012)

Myself along with other members of a chicago based reptile group, have been calling and writing letters, others have went as far as attending the meeting when the decisions are being made on these bills, what a lot of people need to realize is right now the focal point is on large snakes but then what? Next it will be large lizards then the rest will follow, I try to donate to usark when I can but the most important thitng we can do is educate other people, as long as they don't understand reptiles or their keepers they will side with the legislators when these bills come up, we all play a part in this as keepers both big and small and need to do our part


----------



## Compnerd7 (Feb 29, 2012)

Dana C said:


> If you don't like the legislation people, do something about it. Just posting it here doesn't do squat to let anyone who can make a difference know how you / we feel. Flame me if you will but it is how I feel and I think I am correct.



I think you kind of missed the point of bringing up history's past, and the *mentality* that was behind certain actions that lead up to today, and remain in today's society.

Anyways, we don't need to argue between each other, that is the last thing we need. I really agree with this point, and in my posts I have been trying to incite some action ( don't think I was clear enough?? ), like a bill to counter act these bans with reasonable demands. Lets make it happen!


----------



## james.w (Feb 29, 2012)

I am going to leave the "America" topic alone. The large snake ban is pretty much said and done, there isn't much that can be done about it. 

Not sure if you guys saw, but boa constrictors, reticulated pythons, indian pythons, and the green anaconda have been added to the ban.


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Mar 1, 2012)

Actually it's boas, retics, Indians, and all species of Anacondas(I think they have 3 down)...


----------



## james.w (Mar 1, 2012)

You are correct, DeSchauensee's anaconda and the Beni anaconda were also added.


----------



## got10 (Mar 1, 2012)

Dana C said:


> That is what I was saying a bunch of posts ago. We as a reptile community whine but don't put our money where our mouths are. I sent my small check off to USARK. I wonder who else did?
> Compnerd7 is wrong in a couple of areas. No one has any issues with Buffalo if they are brucillosius free. Most people, don't have a problem with wolves if their numbers don't decimate other wildlife and domesticated animals. To bring up Africa is just nonsense and is for all intents and purposes ancient history. The oil comment is ridiculous as is the comment about Native Americans...he should read the hisorical accounts and learn a bit. He is correct in that ignorance of the importance of private reptile keepers to the knowledge base on the various species is sadly lacking. Most people have no idea how intelligent lizards are or how beautiful many species of snakes and lizards are. They also have not idea how important private ownership keeps some very rare species intact on the planet.
> 
> The question is still, what is everyone willing to do. I suspect Laura, Bubblz, James, Josh and others will write letters and contribute to USARK. I also suspect that most others on this forum and the various other lizard and snake forums will just post "whoa is me" comments but will not go to the bother of actually writing, emailing or calling their congressmen or senators.
> ...



like I tell my children and everyone who whines, Get out and DO something about it.


----------



## reptastic (Mar 1, 2012)

got10 said:


> Dana C said:
> 
> 
> > That is what I was saying a bunch of posts ago. We as a reptile community whine but don't put our money where our mouths are. I sent my small check off to USARK. I wonder who else did?
> ...



EXACTLY!!!!


----------



## laurarfl (Mar 1, 2012)

As do I. You're right, Dana. I donate to USARK, write and call my Congresspeople as well as the Congresspeople of other states. The problem is that we are a bit outnumbered.


----------



## reptastic (Mar 1, 2012)

U know laura I don't think we are outnumbered,i think the problem is not enough people care, we all can be effected whether you keep a single little gecko or a huge breeder, some people just don't realize that, I think the reptile community is a lot larger than we think


----------



## chelvis (Mar 1, 2012)

If anyone cares to know, Reptile were dropped from the purposed legislation in Chula Vista. LLL Reptiles made an appearance and spoke on the behalf of not just the reptile shop owner but also on a personal level. 

There is hope!


----------



## james.w (Mar 1, 2012)

chelvis said:


> If anyone cares to know, Reptile were dropped from the purposed legislation in Chula Vista. LLL Reptiles made an appearance and spoke on the behalf of not just the reptile shop owner but also on a personal level.
> 
> There is hope!



That is good to hear.


----------



## reptastic (Mar 1, 2012)

It can be done, one of the members of our group here in chicago was able to persuade one of the house reps her in illinois to not stand behind the bill


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Mar 1, 2012)

I'm not gonna lie and say that I don't think the keeping of giant constrictors should be regulated, because I do. However I don't think it should be illegal to keep them. Instead, we should have a permit process with an annual fee(not per animal) and an annual inspection.


----------



## reptastic (Mar 1, 2012)

Im ok with the fee idea perhaps that would whip some of those no good keepers into shape but idk if I'm ok with an inspcection, that's kinda a violation of privacy in my opinion, perhaps a record of vet visits perhaps the way they do dogs


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Mar 1, 2012)

The inspection would be for the welfare of the animal, so unless if you were keeping the animal poorly it really wouldn't be anything to worry about.


----------



## chelvis (Mar 2, 2012)

Inspections equal money! I work at a wildlife center and we pay over $1000 a year in inspection fees, not even permitting fees. Granted we have some animals on display so we have more inspection due to that. I am fine with having to get a permit that to me is not big deal.


----------



## Dana C (Mar 2, 2012)

I wouldn't mind a nominal permit fee as well as clearly defined regulations / laws about housing, unlawful release. While they won't stop the problems, if people think that they may face some sort of offense if they are not careful, it will hopefully keep some miscreants out of the hobby.


----------



## Rhetoric (Mar 3, 2012)

I've always been supportive of permits. It would be one more obstacle to help weed out some of the owners. I am not really a snake person, let alone a large snake person but I don't think it should be illegal to own them. I think people should be educated before they can become owners. The same goes for any animal. 



Josh said:


> Maybe we should do a donation drive for USARK?



I would chip in as I'm able. Things are a little tighter but I would happily donate what I can.


----------

